# looking for lodging



## guyndog (Sep 12, 2016)

I know its late but my buddy and I from Michigan and our two dogs need some lodging, hopefully a cabin or house, preferably in SW area. Can anyone help? We are giving up SD and coming back to the nice people in ND. can call direct if you want 231-499-3002. thanks


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

From an outsider (this isn't hard to find info): First of all, extend your focus from the southwest to include the western half of ND. There are lots of birds in the central and northwestern parts of the state, and lots less pressure. Plus, you'll have more opportunities for Sharpies and Huns. With the oil industry settling down, there should be lodging opportunities as a result of over-building. Many of the State WMA's and the Federal Waterfowl Productions Areas have upland birds that see little pressure. There are more of these away from the SW. Look at the the WMA's along the "Lake". Federal waterfowl refuges offer good opportunities as well.

I've hunted ND for about 25 years and seen a bit of the west half of the state. Sure, there are lots of birds in the SW, but access can be a big challenge. It is much less a challenge elsewhere. I know how difficult it can be to find the right lodging, esp. with a dog or 2, but there are options out there if your perspective is open.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just remember first week of the pheasant season, PLOTS and state WMAs are off limits to nonresident hunters.


----------

